# Refinery !!!!



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Still working on my refinery and have come to a cross road. I totally forgot about the lights (industry lamp poles etc..). I have done some researching and cant seem to find any good looking industry lights. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Just about done with this project, still haven't found any decent looking modern lights.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That looks awesome man! I cant help you with light pole suggestions though.

Those pipes look really good, everything looks like it has a purpose :thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Is this scratch built? If so you did one heck of a job,wow...
Even if this is from a kit it looks nicely done.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.:thumbsup:

Did you look here?
Some are not cheap but there is a bunch of all kinds of lights.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/n_scale_model_railroad_street_lights


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Something like this might interest you, it lights up the ESSO letters in sequence.
I saved the image I don't know if it will show the lighting effects.
I got it from here,
http://factorydirecttrains.com/search.aspx?find=light&log=false&category=291










Yes it shows the lighting.
They have others, that would look good planted somewhere.:thumbsup:


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you broox it has taken me close to a year to complete. And joed2323 I can say it is scratch built in a way. I purchased a Cornerstone Series(R) North Island Refinery and the Plastruct Refinery kit. Then decided to only use some parts of the Cornerstone kit as they seem to bulky and non prototypical. I swayed from the plastruct blueprints and decided to make my own refinery setup. One thing as mentioned above that will bite me in my a$$ is the lights. I already glued down most of all my structures so running wires for lights is going to be a pain.

To tell you the truth Bid_Ed I really like that ESSO sign but find it to be to 50's 60's era. I'm modelling modern era and find it hard to get some some good quality modern stuff...


----------



## t44florida (Oct 24, 2012)

That is really fine work. Clean and detail.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

marzbarz said:


> One thing as mentioned above that will bite me in my a$$ is the lights. I already glued down most of all my structures so running wires for lights is going to be a pain.


No kidding... especially since the structures themselves will have plenty of walkway lights on them, if you really want things lit up realistically.









(found online by searching "refinery at night")

Most of the lighting with be industrial lighting on the buildings and structures themselves, not streetlamp poles.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great detail.....you have really upgraded the kits so they look more prototypical. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> No kidding... especially since the structures themselves will have plenty of walkway lights on them, if you really want things lit up realistically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah not sure if Im going to put that many lights up..lol I may want to model prototypical but my wallet doesn't always agree with me.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I remember seeing led string lighting at walmart at the Christmas lights section.
I was with my screaming kids so i didnt look long, kinda just glanced at the lights. I dont remember if u can get just the led clear ones or only colored but if you can get the clear one you may be able to find use with these. 

Im going shopping after work so hopefully i can take a better look at this...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The problem with Christmas LED lights is the wiring between them is way too thick to hide in a setup like this. If I were electrifying this, I'd be using my usual #32 wire-wrap wire to allow me to conceal it.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

How would I still conceal this if my structures are glued down though?


----------



## HRDROKN (Oct 30, 2012)

Really nice job! Just my .02.... If I had your skills, I would look into building your own version of a high pressure industrial light. A LED bulb with a round hood (maybe shaped into a cone) hanging from heavy conduit would be pretty close to the real deal!


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

HRDROKN said:


> Really nice job! Just my .02.... If I had your skills, I would look into building your own version of a high pressure industrial light. A LED bulb with a round hood (maybe shaped into a cone) hanging from heavy conduit would be pretty close to the real deal!



Thanks HRDROKN, what do you mean by high pressure industrial lighting? I can picture heavy duty conduit, but never heard of this.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium-vapor_lamp


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw your question in your other thread about proper routing for the cooling/fire pipes. Wish I could offer some help ...

Rather, I just wanted to say how impressive your overall refinery looks ... very detailed througout ... nice work! I do hope you can include a few scale people walking around the various catwalks to help bring the scene to life.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## HRDROKN (Oct 30, 2012)

marzbarz said:


> Thanks HRDROKN, what do you mean by high pressure industrial lighting? I can picture heavy duty conduit, but never heard of this.


High pressure sodium and mecury vapor lighting is most common in the refinery and they are very basic in construction... just a hood, bulb and protective cage over the bulb. I would think that the cage could be eliminated at this scale, just consentrating on the hood, bulb and conduit for construction?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

oh yeah, a couple of workers in hi-viz and a few lights will make that scene pop.

I'd just run the piping into the ground. I think most people would assume that it goes to the right place that is 'off scene' without compromising the look and feel of the scene. 
You could always have a small building off to the side that has the piping coming out the side then under ground, if you really feel the need to show destination/justification for the pipes. 

This hobby is all about selective compression, I trust you'll find the right balance


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

oh yeah, a couple of workers in hi-viz and a few lights will make that scene pop.

I'd just run the piping into the ground. I think most people would assume that it goes to the right place that is 'off scene' without compromising the look and feel of the scene. 
You could always have a small building off to the side that has the piping coming out the side then under ground, if you really feel the need to show destination/justification for the pipes. 

This hobby is all about selective compression, I trust you'll find the right balance


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know about that broox...

I worked inside a plant once a few years ago and I didn't wear a high-vis safety vest. Fireproof blue nomex coveralls yes, hi-vis vest no. It's not quite like working on the railway or construction where there's lots of equipment moving around. Except maybe the truck/rail loading racks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> I don't know about that broox...
> 
> I worked inside a plant once a few years ago and I didn't wear a high-vis safety vest. Fireproof blue nomex coveralls yes, hi-vis vest no. It's not quite like working on the railway or construction where there's lots of equipment moving around. Except maybe the truck/rail loading racks.


Well they are making ALL wear it now, everywhere you go in chemical & gas refineries. 
At least in the states, insurance companies had something to do with it too.
Along with nomax, they were thinking on top of all that about full rain gear, until they found out the cost of them, as they to have to be fireproof also. 
And that people would be passing out from the heat in the summer.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great job! I'm a fuel tanker driver, so I've seen the insides of many refineries. Just don't forget to model the loading racks, all that fuel has gotta go somewhere!


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks HRDROKN, as for right now the hobby is in a stand still. I started a new bench work/ track plan, just waiting on code 55 track to become readily available.


----------

